# Amazon Prime price going to $119!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not April fools. I guess this was inevitable after the increase in the monthly price:

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/26/technology/business/amazon-prime-cost-increase/index.html

I will probably rail against the change and continue as a Prime subscriber. The cost is at least a little offset by my Amazon Visa getting a 5% discount instead of a 3% as a non-Prime member.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ouch. I do like the 5% off amazon purchases. 

I get a lot of use out of prime and I am about to cancel my netflix once this paid month is up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The raise won't affect me this year because I just renewed.

It really doesn't matter because I enjoy all the side benefits. 

Atunah, I wanted to cancel my Netflix but GS watches it a lot.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s getting pretty close to a tossup decision for me. I don’t use Amazon prime streaming very much so getting rid of that wouldn’t really bother me.  I am in it for the shipping advantage.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

$20 increase.  I do not like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meh.

prices go up.

For me, it's still not too much for what I get out of it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, watch me complain bitterly as I keep on paying. I’ve seen suggestions you can gift yourself an additional year of membership and get one more year at the current price but haven’t tried it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yeah, watch me complain bitterly as I keep on paying. I've seen suggestions you can gift yourself an additional year of membership and get one more year at the current price but haven't tried it.


That was going around as a thing to do a few years ago when they raised it from $79 to $99, too.


----------



## paladinx333 (Apr 25, 2018)

Twenty percent is a huge increase, but considering how much stuff I get from Amazon, prime is still a good deal for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/28/technology/amazon-prime-timeline/index.html

CNN published a timeline of how Prime has changed over time that is interesting.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish they had a less expensive option for those of us who don't use their video streaming services but it is still a good deal for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

anguabell said:


> I wish they had a less expensive option for those of us who don't use their video streaming services but it is still a good deal for me.


Videos, music, Prime reading. I use it all. The two-day shipping is almost a joke anymore. I've had too many late deliveries in the last year or more, and if it weren't for the other services that I use, I would have dropped Prime when it went up to $119.


----------

